
Why is the number 1,729 hidden in Futurama episodes? - ghosh
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-24459279
======
GotAnyMegadeth
> At the age of two he was writing numbers that reached into the millions, so
> it was no surprise that he eventually read mathematics at Trinity College,
> Cambridge

What?

